# Any market for UK cars?



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Sorry to ask another car question.... I have a 2003 mercedes c220 CDI. Mot runs out 10 days after I drive to PT. Im trying to figure out if it's worth mot'ing in the UK prior to departure and sell it in PT. Or, just drive it over and scrap it. 
Is there any kind of market for UK registered cars with a long mot?
Thanks.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone with a Portuguese driving licence cannot drive a UK registered car and if it's not 'street legal in the UK then the insurance is invalid so neither can you.

Suggest you get the UK MOT - drive it down, use it for six months through the summer (when rentals are expensive) and then drive it back to the UK before the six months are up and sell it in the UK.

There may be a market for the parts but you will have trouble doing a change of ownership with someone in Iberia, in a legal way that removes you technically from the documentation and therefore the liability. It may be worth doing the importation as these cars hold their value here and are popular. https://www.olx.pt/carros-motos-e-b...-220-cdi/?search[filter_float_year:from]=2003


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

8000 euros? Wow! Probably worth £800 here! 
Isnt matriculation expensive though?
Also, I'm.not sure the 6 month driving rule can apply as I will be a resident, and wouldn't want to delay that process as we would want acesss to healthcare etc.


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

I was wondering if there was a market for those wanting to drive back to their UK ..🤔


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You have a chance of selling it legally but no-one would buy it to use on the road without a UK MOT. As an MOT is usually available for £35 why would you not get one! Even people buying cars to go to North Africa and not returning want legal paper work.


----------



## Charlie Sachdev (May 22, 2020)

People that have overstretched on finance/lease deals might find themselves in trouble if they're laid off/on a reduced income. Can see the market going south. Once it's all over, those in a position to do so will probably be able to treat themselves to some very favourable deals.


----------

